# PC cant see Mac files (Networking)



## whitecloud1 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a Windows XP Desktop and a Mac Powerbook.

The PC is connected to the internet via ethernet cable to an adsl modem/router which also has a wireless option. I use this wireless option to also connect my powerbook to Internet.

The PC address is 192.168.1.34 and Powerbook is 192.168.1.33

I just set up a small network on the PC. I  setup shared folders on the PC and can now read them from the Powerbook using smb//192.168.1.34

I can also access the apache and other web folders on the Mac using the PC. using browsers.

However, I don't know how to access any other Powerbook folders/files via the Windows PC.\

 I tried enabling this in System Preferences and then
 \\192.168.1.33\john (as suggested in the Mac's system preferences) but no luck. Have I forgotten something?

Any advice welcome.

John.


----------



## iball (Jan 7, 2006)

You check the built-in firewall settings on the PC?  XP Pro SP2 has that enabled by default when it gets installed.


----------



## whitecloud1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks.
I had been using a free version of Sygate Personal Firewall (now bought by Symantec) and had disabled the Windows XP SP2 firewall. When the Sygate firewall was disabled I could then acces the mac from the PC. However even with the firewall on I could access the PC from the mac but not visa versa.
Is it possible to add an exception to the firewall for a local address like \\192.168.1.34\john ? it doesn't seem like a proper IP address but this is how I can access the mac using a browser on PC. 

Any ideas?
JB


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 9, 2006)

By "access any other Powerbook folders/files via the Windows PC" do you mean you can access certain folders and want to access others? If so, then try SharePoints. If you can't access the mac at all:
1. does Ping work?
2. are the computers in the same "workgroup"?
3. did you search for your macs computer name under your winxp "computer search"?


----------



## mdnky (Jan 9, 2006)

whitecloud1 said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> I had been using a free version of Sygate Personal Firewall (now bought by Symantec) and had disabled the Windows XP SP2 firewall. When the Sygate firewall was disabled I could then acces the mac from the PC. However even with the firewall on I could access the PC from the mac but not visa versa.
> Is it possible to add an exception to the firewall for a local address like \\192.168.1.34\john ? it doesn't seem like a proper IP address but this is how I can access the mac using a browser on PC.
> 
> ...


Just add the IP of your Mac (or IP range of the local network) as a trusted zone in Sygate.  Check their support site for more info on how to do that.

--

You didn't say if you had the regular or pro version, so I'm assuming regular:
Look at their user guide (( http://smb.sygate.com/support/userguides/spf/spf55_userguide.pdf )) at page 60, and specifically CH9 (pages 75 to 81)


----------



## whitecloud1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry I haven't replied sooner to 2 previous replies.
Yes, I can ping the Mac from PC even with the Sygate firewire at Normal setting. I can access the mac's Apache and local web.

I need to set the Sygate firewall in XP to "allow all" in order to access the Mac from the PC. This can't be safe but I have a router via ethernet which has its own firewall built in.

Before trying again to add IP of the PC to a "trusted zone", I must admit that I don't think the mac is added to the workgroup on the PC. How do I do this on the PC?

Where do I do the "computer search"? I saw it done but can't remember how.

I tried adding the TCP (or is it UDP?) of the PC and mac to the Sygate trusted zone but don't see an option for "Trusted Zone". I tried adding it in Advanced Rules but perhaps I'm nor doing it correctly. How do I add this IP 192.168.1.33?  Thanks for your patience.

Yours sincerely,
JB


----------



## mdnky (Jan 16, 2006)

You don't want to add the ID of the PC to the trusted zone, you want to add the Mac's IP (or the IP range of your LAN) to the trusted zone.  The PC is already trusted by itself.

As far as accessing other folders...are you talking about your home directory, or the HD in general?  Should work fine (once the firewall issue is taken care of) as long as you log in to the Mac from the Windows machine using your Mac UserName and PWD.  Being on a different workgroup isn't a big deal.  It'll just make you go throught one or two more clicks of the mouse (screens) in Network Neighborhood on the PC or the Network folder on the Mac.


Personally, if your computers are protected (i.e. isolated) from the net by a hardware based firewall, I'd ditch the software based ones.  They're less effective than the hardware based one is and not really needed.  Then you won't have to even worry about the trusted zone on the Windows box.  Just make sure you keep you AV software and OS up to date, and use good practices (not using files attached in e-mails ending in DAT, EXE, BAT, etc.; not opening attachments from unknowns; etc.).


----------



## whitecloud1 (Mar 21, 2006)

Belated thank you. Very helpful and informed advice.

JB


----------

